# Which car is best for uber X?



## jbsan (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi

Which car is best for uber X?
I'm thinking new sedan as below.

Honda Civic LX / Accord LX
Nissan Sentra S / Altima S 
Toyota corolla LE / Camry LX
VW Jetta S / Passat S


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

jbsan said:


> Hi
> 
> Which car is best for uber X?
> I'm thinking new sedan as below.
> ...


Yes, a new sedan is your best bet. UberX customers are becoming more demanding now with their vehicle requirements so you'll need to budget at least $25,000 for your new car.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

At 75 cents a mile....a 4 wheeler pulling a trailer full of uber pool pax. 

We'll throw some hay down to make it more comfortable.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Yes, a new sedan is your best bet. UberX customers are becoming more demanding now with their vehicle requirements so you'll need to budget at least $25,000 for your new car.


Only problem is Uber will ask you to or notify the lender directly that the vehicle is being used in rideshare service. I'm sure the bank is going to have some questions.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Anything that runs is good enough for uberX. If you need to lease/rent a car, go to "rent-a-wreck".


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> At 75 cents a mile....a 4 wheeler pulling a trailer full of uber pool pax.
> 
> We'll throw some hay down to make it more comfortable.


I think a rickshaw would be perfect for the pax' going a couple of blocks.


----------



## samsung191 (Mar 14, 2016)

Camry


----------



## mlaalm (Mar 22, 2016)

I have a 2012 Civic EX that works perfect for Rideshare. and a 2016 Accord Sport registered with uber and lyft. Nither company has ever requested me to verify with finance company anything to date. Can't go wrong with Honda or Toyota. .02 cents. Later.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I think a rickshaw would be perfect for the pax' going a couple of blocks.


damn, beat me to it.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

jbsan said:


> Hi
> 
> Which car is best for uber X?
> I'm thinking new sedan as below.
> ...


I'm thinking you might be doing it wrong.

Save the headaches and look into a used or CPO sedan. Something between 2010-2014 will do just fine considering all the collateral damage you can expect from the average pax.


----------



## chicagojim68 (Mar 18, 2016)

Honda Accord sport


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I think a rickshaw would be perfect for the pax' going a couple of blocks.


It sounds funny but that's actually a good idea for downtown Chicago..


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

I got a retired cop car 05 crown Vic . but if I was buying a car just to uber in I'd get a2010 with as low of miles that I can afford. But it be a taxi or cop crown Vic. With A/C


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

jbsan said:


> Hi
> 
> Which car is best for uber X?
> I'm thinking new sedan as below.
> ...


My suggestion is buying a $200 junker like this


----------



## Deathmate (Feb 18, 2016)

Do not buy a new car for UberX. You wont make enough a month to cover the car payment and riders with throw garbage and throw up in your new car and not care.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Deathmate said:


> Do not buy a new car for UberX. You wont make enough a month to cover the car payment and riders with throw garbage and throw up in your new car and not care.


But they just won't listen... smfh


----------



## Milwaukee Suburb Driver (Apr 7, 2016)

I just bought a 2016 Hyundai Accent Sport hatchback that I'm using. I didn't buy it to drive for Uber, but Hyundai was offering a $1000 rebate to Uber drivers so I signed up. I think its completely possible to pay for a car by driving UberX. My car stickered for $17,500. After the $1250 rebate, and another $500 rebate, and the $1000 Uber rebate I ended up paying $13,950 plus tax title and plates. 72 months at 2.9% my payment is $232 a month plus another $27 a month to insure. I'm putting a ton of miles on but it looks like I will be able to net around $200 a week driving part time. Pax and miles will take their toll on the car but in the end, its a $14000 Hyundai with a 60,000 mile warrenty on it.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Buying a retired police cruiser at auction is an idea. The vehicles are high mileage, but have been professionally maintained and very importantly have vinyl seats.

Folks riding in the back of police cruisers sometimes get sick or urinate on themselves too, and the police like something that is easy to clean up as you will.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

jbsan said:


> Hi
> 
> Which car is best for uber X?
> I'm thinking new sedan as below.
> ...


None of those econoboxes can survive 3-5 years of livery w/o needing a new transmission or engine.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Milwaukee Suburb Driver said:


> My car stickered for $17,500. After the $1250 rebate, and another $500 rebate, and the $1000 Uber rebate I ended up paying $13,950 plus tax title and plates. 72 months at 2.9% my payment is $232 a month plus another $27 a month to insure. I'm putting a ton of miles on but it looks like I will be able to net around $200 a week driving part time. Pax and miles will take their toll on the car but in the end, its a $14000 Hyundai with a 60,000 mile warrenty on it.


If you are driving full-time, you would be putting 50,000 miles each year on your car for uber. With a reduced schedule, you can plan to put 150,000 miles ubering over 6 years. Add in the miles for your usual commuting and errand usage, your Hyundai will have 200,000 miles on it by the time its paid off. The average trade-in value for a 6 year old Accent with that kind of mileage is about a thousand bucks.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

uberparadise said:


> View attachment 34347
> 
> My suggestion is buying a $200 junker like this


They're not even worth that.


----------



## Milwaukee Suburb Driver (Apr 7, 2016)

You are exactly right. Its early yet, but it looks like Ill only be driving less than half that much. I'm only doing this part time while I'm at home. I'm out in the burbs so I've been getting a good amount of pings from people looking to get dropped off at the airport or kids looking for rides back to school after the weekend. . I have a 2015 Mazda 6 that I use for a daily driver so the only miles that Ill be putting on the Hyundai will be for this.


----------



## Chance Phillips (Mar 2, 2016)

I think Toyota Corolla is one decent option. And a Prius for the non X


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Cheapest, cheapest, cheapest, cheapest. And besides that- cheapest! This biz is a marginal one, you _can not_ afford big car payments and big insurance payments and still make money. Any car person will tell you the most economical way to have a car for any purpose is to drive what you have until it can no longer be repaired for less than it would cost to replace it. The least economical way is to buy or lease a new one, you're paying for pride and prestige with a new car and that doesn't pay the bills. A used Hyundai or Kia is as reliable as anything that rolls and will do the job.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

10 yr old hyundai & kia aren't reliable at all. 
Honda is the only one at that age than can run reliably day in & out.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Chance Phillips said:


> I think Toyota Corolla is one decent option. And a Prius for the non X


Corollas are ok cars, they've been building them for a long time and they get decent mileage. However, I don't know if they are sturdy enough to handle a dozen or more people plopping their keisters into the back seat every day, many of the passengers likely to be none too thin. I think you'd have a broken back seat sooner rather than later, the car really isn't built for heavy duty livery use.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I wouldn't get a new Hyundai/Kia only because they don't hold their value as well as Honda or Toyota. Getting a slightly older car is always the better option than buying new for any brand.

Kia Optimas older than 2011 has had many reliability issues along with recalls. They are also notoriously much worse in fuel economy and power than the post-2011 models.
Hondas with severe automatic transmission issues affect mainly older models - most recognizably the 01-02 Honda Civics and the 03-04 Accords.
Also check Honda, Toyota, Nissan, and VW cars to see if they have had the takata airbag inspected for the recall.
Nissan Sentra and Altima aren't really a jump up/down from one another because the newest Sentra is a classified mid-sized car according to the EPA so the Altima might only be worth it if a couple grand more is worth the extra space and slightly less fuel economy.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I have 183k on my 2011 kia soul ,people are shocked I drive a standard,and I baby it so you'd think it has 60k.


----------



## casey1620 (Apr 13, 2016)

jbsan said:


> Hi
> 
> Which car is best for uber X?
> I'm thinking new sedan as below.
> ...


I got a 2016 Hyundai elaborate through the xchange leasing it's been working well and I've gotten many compliments on it


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uberx-mcclaren-lol.72164/


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

jbsan said:


> Hi
> 
> Which car is best for uber X?
> I'm thinking new sedan as below.
> ...


How about a 1957 Cadillac, the accessories for that ride include a minibar in the glove compartment so you can sell your passengers drinks.

http://www.cardebater.com/glovebox-minibar-gives-drinking-and-driving-a-whole-new-meaning/


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

I'd have to agree, go with the cheapest, oldest car you can find. If you're still rideshare-driving this time next year you're doing life wrong. You want something you won't care about and that is such a junker that you won't cry when some idiot vomits down the back of the passenger seat.

Preferably it will be a car that you ONLY use for ridesharing. Ie., not your own personal vehicle.

Anyone who purchases a new car to use in his Uber/Lyft job is a complete fool. It could have worked for you in 2014 but not at this point.


----------

